# Get a look at Waymo's self-driving semi-trucks on Arizona's roads



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


>


All we saw was talk about a SDT with no evidence they ever will work.

What they showed was the Chrysler minivans, of which, they've been mapping for 6 years in Mountain View with no results to show for it.

Just more propaganda.


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

Waymo wants way more money then way to become real...


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Didn't I talk to that guy when I called tech support the other day?


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I work in food service . No SDT will take my job any time soon . All the while I enjoy the amazing pay and weekends off.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I work in food service . No SDT will take my job any time soon . All the while I enjoy the amazing pay and weekends off.


Even better. You'll have weekends and weekdays off.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.​Was the reason the truck didn't move the whole time, because it couldn't find it's keys?

.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Didn't I talk to that guy when I called tech support the other day?


That was Darsha Vader Karwashingmachine's brother Needeep Ensandnstuff


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I gave Nedeep a ride in LV last week...after telling them, no you may not load 6 pax in my car...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

So these "driverless trucks" actually have two drivers...LMFAO


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Single Malt said:


>


Look !
An oak tree ripped off the trailer roof !

( branches were wet with rain and acorns and hung lower than usual)

A mile of CHARMIN is trailing the truck.

People are blowing horns & flashing lights !

The Driver wont stop !

BECAUSE
THERE IS NO DRIVER !!!

YOUR ROADS PAID FOR WITH HIGHWAY TAXES HAVE BECOME " THE HIGHWAY TO HELL "!

Waymo calls for banning trees!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Even better. You'll have weekends and weekdays off.


And good luck with teaching an auto-consumer how to eat. 
No human workforce = No human commerce = no human consumption = economic collapse eventually.
Scary☹??


----------

